# K2 National 2013



## snowklinger

I pretty much agree with my experience with the '12 Uprises last year. The toe strap is pretty ingenious but with a traditional buckle would just be better. I ended up kicking most of the important parts to shit trying to get in and out of the back foot over 50 days. It looks like they are moving most of their line away from it. I know alot of people love the auto system, for 5 days a year it would be fine.

Their bindings are loaded with great features, maybe a bit heavy but probably by less than a beer.


----------



## Nivek

Auto is alright. But it does take more time to get adjusted. I don't really see how having to hold up the footbed can be counted as a negative, just get the toe strap to hold it down. Did it all the time.

I'm really hoping for next year they just pull the auto off this binding. The Company IPO is so good I'd love to have a softer version of it out there. Like Company vs. Formula.


----------

